# Chimp Bar R rated



## richtee (Apr 4, 2008)

Actually, I remember this joke from a line in Kip O'Dotta's "Wet Dream" song. Yes, before a few of your times   sigh. Penguins get the short end too much  heh.

Click here to watch Chimp-Bar


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 4, 2008)

OK rich, you have entirely to much time on your hands!  Go smoke somtin, but that is funny!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 7, 2008)

Good one Rich
Andy.


----------

